# Diabetes and Allergies



## @TheMrsH (Apr 2, 2019)

Hello 
Was wondering if anyone can help. My 5 year old has been type 1 diabetic since 2 and half year old and uses a pumps. For about 3 months he keeps coming out in hives can be in different patches across different areas of the body. Its very red, itchy and sore. This all start with a barking cough that sounds vile. We have found no pattern what so ever for what triggers it. it’s just happening pretty much every day. He is having antihistermine everyday. Has been referred to immunology. But just wondered if there is any link or does it make him more prone to allergies? Many thanks


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Apr 2, 2019)

Hello @TheMrsH and welcome to the forum.  Sorry to hear about your son's allergies, that must be distressing for you both.

Type 1 diabetes is an auto-immune disease, and it sounds as though he is having an immune reaction to something, so although I don't think it's likely there's a direct link with diabetes, it may be that his immune system is playing up in other ways too.  

I have multiple immune-related allergies, and I wonder whether you've investigated all the possible allergens in his environment? - sorry if you've already gone through all these, but a few things which might cause allergy rashes include:
*laundry detergent - you could try changing to a "sensitive" one to see if that helps or just use Liquid Soap Flakes (this can also be diluted to use as shampoo) or bicarbonate of soda
*fabric conditioner - you could try not using it
*soap and/or shampoo (even supposedly child-friendly ones contain some really quite nasty chemicals) - you could try something like one of the plainer Friendly Soaps or Dr Bronner Unscented Soap
*dust mites in his mattress - you could try vacuuming it
*sprays, eg air fresheners, in your home - you could try removing them
*pet dander - if you have pets, you could keep them out of his room and/or off his bed

There are lots of other possible allergens, including food allergens which could cause hives and even a cough, so it might be worth keeping a food diary to see if you can spot anything he's eating which might be causing them, though I appreciate you've already tried looking for patterns.

If you want more information and advice about immune-related allergies, these sites might be helpful:
https://www.chemicalfree.co.uk/ (charity providing information and support for people with multiple chemical sensitivities)
https://www.healthy-house.co.uk/ and https://www.allergybestbuys.co.uk/ (both sell products for people with allergies, but there's also a lot more non-sales-related information on their sites).


----------



## @TheMrsH (Apr 3, 2019)

Thankyou for the replies we saw his consult yesterday who mentioned about the auto immune and how it can cause allergens. 
We have done the changes such as laundry detergent, Hoover his room and his bed every day. But will start a food diary, it can be very distressing for him as it’s pretty much an everyday occurrence. I have took loads of pictures for when he sees immunology. 
Thankyou for replying


----------



## trophywench (Apr 3, 2019)

Did anything happen in his personal life around Xmas?  New teacher, different 'dinner lady', different kid(s) at school, bullying?  New toy(s) for Xmas he might be allergic to?


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Apr 3, 2019)

Benny G said:


> Stress, excess sunlight, excess heat, sweating, woollen clothing, leather goods, deodorant, many types of processed food, fruit. Orange juice.



I can't cope with wool next to my skin either, and a lot of mattresses contain wool - I'm OK if the wool's right in the middle of them but some have wool as the outer layer.  I also can't cope with nylon - and even 100% cotton clothes often have nylon stitching.

I can't have anything with any kind of perfume/parfum/aroma/fragrance, which is in almost all toiletries and cleaning products - as is alcohol, and I can't cope with that either.  And a lot of the things which are sold as being a treatments for skin conditions - eg E45 cream - contain both lanolin (from wool, a common allergen  ) and paraffin, and I can't cope with paraffin or other petrol-related things either.

And orange juice!  There are not many of us who react to that, but it's my worst food allergen.  I can't eat any kind of citrus or citric acid, and I can't use products which contain it either - and it's also in an awful lot of toiletries and cleaning products, especially in the ones which are relatively or completely chemical-free.  I tried Bio-D handwash (and Bio-D are a great chemical-free company, I use several of their other products) and within 4 days my hands were dry, cracked, and bleeding.  Within a week my fingers were so sore and swollen I could hardly move them.  I went back to a citrus-free soap and they recovered completely.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Apr 3, 2019)

It has just ocurred to me that it might also be chlorine in the water, @TheMrsH - unless you are lucky enough to get your water from a bore hole, it almost certainly contains chlorine, and some of us react badly to that.  Mild reactions might just mean avoiding swimming pools; moderate ones, like mine, might mean being unable to drink chlorinated water; but I do know a couple of people who can't tolerate any chlorine, so can't even wash or bathe in chlorinated water.  You could try a bath or shower dechlorinator to see if that makes any difference, and if it does, it might be worth investing in a whole-house water filter.

The other thing I thought was - when keeping a food diary, bear in mind that it could be more than one food causing the problems, which might make it harder to spot patterns.  I know someone who can't tolerate wheat or dairy or soya or sugar - she has the same nasty reaction if she eats any of them which I have if I consume any citrus or alcohol.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 4, 2019)

Welcome Mrs H. Kids !  I have been T1 since 1966 aged 3 & have not been aware of any probs like your son. I know everyone is a bit different so really good luck with your detective work


----------

